# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschapstest bij gebruik hcg dieet

## shakielv1970

beste Heer/Mevrouw;

Ik ben een paar weken begonnen met een hcg dieet nu heb ik na mijn curitage nog steeds geen periode gehad .
toch heb ik nu een zwangerschaptest gedaan en deze geeft een dunne streep aan , kan dit komen door de hcg dieet of ben ik zwanger .
heb nu 2 testen gedaan de eerste test was er een hele dunne streep te zien en nu na 2 weken weer een test en de streep is wat duidelijker .
kunt u mij hierover antwoord geven met vriendelijke groeten

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Shakielv1970,

Wanneer er op de verpakking van deze zwangerschapstest staat dat wanneer er een streep zichtbaar is u zwanger bent. Dan houdt dit inderdaad in dat u zwanger bent  :Wink: 
Voor de zekerheid zou je natuurlijk even langs je huisarts kunnen gaan  :Wink: 


Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## kaatjekakel

Sylvia, een hcg-dieet is en dieet waarbij je het hcg-hormoon krijgt ingespoten. Dit hormoon wordt gewonnen uit de urine van zwangere vrouwen. Naar mijn idee kan het dus wel een vertekend beeld geven! Ik denk dat deze vraag bij de huisarts thuis hoort.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatje,

Thanks! Dan heb ik mij verkeerd laten voorlichten door google  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
In dit geval kan het denk ik idd invloed hebben.

@Shakielv1970,

Dit zul je dan idd even moeten voorleggen bij de huisarts.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Beste Shakielv, 

Het zou door het hcg-dieet kunnen komen, ik zou me daarom toch even laten testen bij de huisarts voor de zekerheid! Heel veel succes!

Groetjes Luuss

@ Syl, haha, goed dat kaatje je even verbeterde  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@Luuss,

Ja idd  :Smile: 
Soms is google ook best misleidend bij bepaalde dingen. Maar heb het al uit mijn bericht gehaald om verdere misvattingen te voorkomen  :Wink: 

En idd, de huisarts is in dit geval toch echt de beste oplossing!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

